# Statistical Information



## europemodeltrains (Apr 16, 2012)

Dear Model Train Experts,

I am outside the US and I am doing market research on the U.S. model train market. Information is hard to come by, so I was wondering if anyone knows where I can find sales statistics for 2011 for model trains, ideally by scale segment, in the U.S.? Do those actually exist?

How big is the annual US model train market, especially the H0, N and TT segments? Who are the top players in those segments?

Any information you can provide will be GREATLY appreciated!

The best information leading to the data I am looking for, will receive a gift model of the best quality.

Thanks a lot!!

You can also contact me at [email protected]


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...

I know these guys ... http://mrr.trains.com/... did yearly market and hobby surveys regularly for a long time. I can't speak for recent history though as I haven't subscribed to them in quite awhile. Another place to look is here... http://www.greatesthobby.com/ ... 

Hope that helps a little...


----------

